# Need Advice, Help, Hope



## EricaM (Jan 5, 2012)

My husband packed and moved out while I was at work Monday the 2nd. He came home in the morning (he works nights) to talk. He had left me a note about why we couldnt be together anymore

After talking we agreed to a break instead of a break up. He says he still loves me and I still love him. We have problems, I have intimacy issues, and am a control freak. He's been stressed and tired from long hours and a physically demanding job. 

I want this to work but does it ever ? Can a separation lead to a resolution or just a dissolution? 

I am starting counseling for my problems (with or without him they are things I need to fix). He agreed if I can find someone I trust and feel like they are helping he would consider doing couple's therapy. 

He says he wants this to work. We saw each other Saturday, I made lunch, we talked. He wants his phone back (we had phones together on a plan). He asked if I would like to go see a movie next weekend. He kissed me good bye and said "I Love you". I want this..desperately. I have loved him from the day we met. But am I kidding myself? How do I know ? 

A little help? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## KenCasanova (Jan 3, 2012)

Separation seems like a good option imo.

You've admitted to being a control freak, and he's admitted to not thinking this can work.


----------



## Dadof3 (Mar 14, 2011)

Only 10% of separations work out for the betterment of the marriage. The rest? Usually free passes to cheat.


----------

